# Diesel Question



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

If you were to run an Aristo and a USA together in a lash up, which would be the lead unit?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The loco assigned to point....

;-)


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> The loco assigned to point....
> 
> ;-)


Ha ha. Good one Dirk.

Bob, running battery, DC, DCC? Put them on the track and run them a few feet apart. See if one of them catches the other, etc. If you're using dcc there are ways to program them to speed match.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Running DC-This question is from a new club member. He knows the gearing is different and the start voltage is different. Should he put the Aristo or the USA at the point? He will probably go to DCC but not anytime soon.


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

It really doesn't matter, once you have train cars hooked up they even out either way.
Boo Boo


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found that Aristo FAs, RS3s and U25bs tend to run a bit faster, but not as strong as USAT 4 axle diesels. I usually place the Aristos up front so the locos don't push into each other going downhill.


----------

